# Easy Tips For preformance on 2.7T Allroad



## Vam0328 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm Wondering What little Things i can do to my new Allroad to put up a little more horse power . i know i can do RS4 intercoolers RS4 injectors and MAF :thumbup:... Is there other things i can do to a 2.7T without hurting my pocket???


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Get it chipped. You'll need to upgrade the DVs.

Or, upgrade the handling with hotchkis front and rear sway bars. Huge dif in handling.


----------



## Vam0328 (Jul 24, 2011)

Incrementalg said:


> Get it chipped. You'll need to upgrade the DVs.
> 
> Or, upgrade the handling with hotchkis front and rear sway bars. Huge dif in handling.



I'll try that thanks :beer:


----------

